# Are You Prepared?



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting video. Take the "Challenge" Shows how quick a knife attack happens.

http://www.right2defend.com/vidclips.htm

Take the challenge!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's quick but I guarantee that if someone acting like that was confronting me I would be backing away and getting ready to draw already with my hand on my gun.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Agree, I posted so people get an idea how quick it can happen. Thought it might say "Pay attention" 1/2 to 3/4 seconds....look away at the wrong time and you could be in a world of hurt. A gun is a last option...you may have to fight a bit before you can get your gun... if at all


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Frankly I'm thrilled about the Fast Holster product. It's been a pain in the butt blow drying my gun for 30 minutes every time I get out of the shower. :anim_lol:


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> Frankly I'm thrilled about the Fast Holster product. It's been a pain in the butt blow drying my gun for 30 minutes every time I get out of the shower. :anim_lol:


LOL:anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I took it...stood up and everything. In a situation like that, it's not about how fast you can unholster your weapon and use it. It's about A) being alert to your attacker and already having your hand on your weapon, and B) being able to move out of his range while unholstering your weapon. On the first two at five feet I had my left hand on my shirt tail and my right hand next to my waistband and still had my weapon unholstered, aimed at his chest, and the trigger halfway back before the screen turned red. I tried it again, but when he began his attack I stepped back a few feet and unholstered my weapon, aimed it, and had the trigger pulled slightly after the screen turned red. It was fun, but nobody can unholster and fire that quickly if they don't halfway see it coming. I'd back up or sidestep real quick, get out of the knife's range, and blow his lungs apart.


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*close distance*

i agree that people can close from within 10 feet very quickly. but what situation would this video even simulate?? as mentioned above if someone is rocking nervously back and forth and eyeing me all suspiciously i'm going to notice somethings up and not just stand there like a bump on a log. we would have to assume there was some kind of confrontation already going on to provoke a stabbing. maybe i'm naive but i think a random stabbing would be pretty rare.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

dallaswood43 said:


> maybe i'm naive but i think a random stabbing would be pretty rare.


Unless the guy's trying to rob/kill you, and doesn't want you to know about it. If he doesn't kill me in one slice he'll get 8+1.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dallaswood43 said:


> i agree that people can close from within 10 feet very quickly. but what situation would this video even simulate?? as mentioned above if someone is rocking nervously back and forth and eyeing me all suspiciously i'm going to notice somethings up and not just stand there like a bump on a log.


Come to think of it, that guy was acting like a crack addict. Or at least a boxer who just stepped into the ring. My alert level definitely would be a bit higher. But I am sure there are people out there that are so self-absorbed and clueless of their surroundings (probably plugged into their iPod) that they wouldn't notice.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Come to think of it, that guy was acting like a crack addict. Or at least a boxer who just stepped into the ring. My alert level definitely would be a bit higher. But I am sure there are people out there that are so self-absorbed and clueless of their surroundings (probably plugged into their iPod) that they wouldn't notice.


Even if I had my iPod at full blast I'd notice someone acting like that. Hopefully if it ever did happen I'd have some Mudvayne or Slayer to go along with the knife attack, followed by a series of gunshots. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ideally, you want to move laterally or diagonally away from the attack, and preferably to his non-knife side.

He can move forward faster than you can backpedal. You will lose that race.

Some instructors advocate moving in a circle to his non-knife side. This makes you the most elusive, and if you can get behind him, or probably even beside him, you win. Harder to do than moving in one direction, though.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Moving in a circle behind him would make the most sense, if it were possible in the given scenario. This means he would have to rotate to face you.

However, in the heat of the moment, one would act instinctively. I would just try to get away from that knife for starters. Moving to the side would be a must...backpedaling would not get you anywhere except on your back with a slit throat. Once he has to rotate to attack you, move away and draw. If he attempts an attack once you've drawn and are pointing at him, he's only bringing himself closer, making himself a bigger target. Unload 'til he drops.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd use the Crane Technique. Mr. Miagi says it's impossible to stop. :anim_lol:


----------

